
The Recreated Sinclair ZX Spectrum - protomyth
http://sinclairzxspectrum.elite-systems.co.uk/index.php
======
TazeTSchnitzel
By the sounds of things this isn't a recreation. I mean, they've painstakingly
recreated the outside. But the innards are complete different.

~~~
crucialfelix
true, but you can run Sinclair BASIC on the iOS app. so you could easily find
old programmes (sic) online and run them.

of course we already have emulators for that.

I still can't believe my mum lost my zx81.

~~~
ctdonath
I've still got mine. Occurred to me today that I should be buried with it.

------
throwaway6845
Most 8-bit coders are very sceptical of Elite Systems. Like many others I was
approached to port Spectrum games to an iPhone-emulatable format at
effectively piecework rates. Like many others I refused. It's good to see the
Spectrum recreated, but I would be anxious anout backing this.

------
egypturnash
You can use it as a Bluetooth keyboard for your real computer. Man that sure
is some nostalgia masochism right there.

~~~
cssmoo
Yes. Horrible keyboard. As in really bad.

Having used my cousin's ZX, I was glad I was brought up on Acorn kit..

~~~
protomyth
Well, it was better than the Atari 400 I learned to program on. I dearly wish
I could have bought a replacement keyboard like the Sinclair folks could.

~~~
scholia
It didn't think it was all that bad, and you could easily wipe it down. Given
the ease of cartridge loading games, it was a great machine for toddlers.....
;-)

~~~
protomyth
I wish I could claim to be a toddler when it came out. :(

~~~
scholia
Me too, but my son was born in 1985 ;-)

------
sjclemmy
This looks beautiful. I learned BASIC and assembler programming on the
Spectrum and it occupies a special place in my heart.

My mother told me recently that I used to ask her to read out the code from
magazines while I would type them in to the spectrum.

I have a vivid memory of typing in long strings of hex from magazines to
create graphics programs - kind of proto-photoshop things. The programmer had
split them into strings of 256 characters each and when you first ran the
program it would tell you which string was incorrect - which made it a hell of
a lot easier to correct!

I remember creating a picture of Madonna from a poster on my wall that I
thought was really great!

Ah, the 1980's :)

------
nsxwolf
One of the joys of emulation is not having to use the lousy keyboards some
machines came with. Might as well just use the real thing.

------
nanofortnight
What is it? Is it a fancy keyboard? Does it have a 6502 except with additional
fanciness for I/O?

~~~
afandian
The Spectrum had a Z80, not a 6502, and it's got neither of those. It's just a
bluetooth keyboard.

~~~
protomyth
Yeah, its a bluetooth keyboard with some apps. I was a bit concerned someone
would buy one thinking they had a new computer and not a very odd keyboard
choice.

~~~
janekm
Their website doesn't exactly go out of its way to be clear about what it is,
that's for sure.

